# Game #20: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*LA Lakers 9-10 (Road: 2-5) 9:30pm ET 
Oklahoma City 15-4 (Home: 9-2) TV: ESPN, FSOK, C+D*


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*



> As expected, @Pau Gasol isn't playing tonight at OKC (knee tendinitis). He's starting to improve but isn't going to rush it.


-Mike Trudell



> Pau Gasol will not play Friday against the Thunder, per the Lakers. Still sitting with knee tendinitis


-Dave McMenamin


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Figures. I expect him to take another week or so off.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*

This is a real measuring stick game for the Lakers.

If you can beat OKC, its pretty clear the problem with your team isn't that you aren't good enough to contend, but something chemistry/ego wise.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*

Pau Gasol not playing for Lakers tonight

















> Forget "Durantula" or "KD." Kobe's nickname for Kevin Durant? "I call him Similac," said the 34-year-old Kobe about the 24-year-old Durant.


-Dave McMenamin

Baby milk? llullz


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*

Did someone delete my post/prediction???


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*



DaRizzle said:


> Did someone delete my post/prediction???


I don't think you posted one.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*

Here we go. Go Lakers!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*

Great roll.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*

Dafuq Dwight?! llullz


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*

Peace!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jamison is playing really well lately. I'm loving it. Cutting to the basket, hitting his threes. I hope he keeps it up.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*

Dafuq?!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

As I feared, we can't stop Westbrook so far. A quick 8 points.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Perkins with two fouls. He's always played Dwight well. Hopefully now Dwight can start to dominate.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*

Peace Express! llullz


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*



Basel said:


> As I feared, we can't stop Westbrook so far. A quick 8 points.


6 pts came from 3 pointers so I can live with that.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Perkins goes out. Dwight scores on the next possession (although he traveled).


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dwight with 7 boards already. Good to see.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*

Nice drive by Morris and put-back slam by Dwight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Cajon said:


> Nice drive by Morris and put-back slam by Dwight.


Kobe Assist. 

http://www.grantland.com/story/_/id...shots-translate-new-nba-statistic-kobe-assist


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dwight's 4/5 from the stripe tonight. You didn't read that wrong.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Meeks is definitely not afraid to shoot.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Cajon said:


> 6 pts came from 3 pointers so I can live with that.


Make that 9 and 13 total. At least we're containing KD thus far.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Our bench really suffers without gasol. Can't count on hill and Meeks to carry us. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good thing Meeks is hitting because this isn't the best lineup out there.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Meeks with 9 points already.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Any time Durant is in, MWP should be in. Can't let him get going. Ebanks can't guard him for shit.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And just like that, we're down 10. So many stupid turnovers tonight.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*

Gotta make that open shot, Duhon. :nonono:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Westbrook and Durant won't miss. Sigh.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*

Nice move by Dwight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*

Well this is ridiculous. Westbrook just won't miss a ****ing shot.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*

Why foul?! Why ****ing foul?! :mad2:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*

Nice move by Kobe.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*

Still okay with all those threes Westbrook is hitting?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*

:laugh: Dwight misses a three at the buzzer. Good play drawn up there.

We give up 41 points in the 2nd quarter. We sure do love giving up 40+ point quarters lately.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*

A Dwight three?







:sigh:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*



Basel said:


> Still okay with all those threes Westbrook is hitting?


Live or die by the jump shot. :sigh:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*

we just turn the ball over way too much thats been our downfall all season long and something that should give us a chance to be good when Nash IF Nash comes back. 

I just hate how the refs call games for OKC they are a perimeter team but get so many touch fouls its irritating to watch its not caused us to fall behind its just when they play whenever they play the ticky tack calls they live on. 

westbrook got in a lucky 3 pt groove if we can limit turnovers we could get back in the game in the 2nd half.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*

Get the **** out Porkins. llullz


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*

Will Kobe go hero mode now?


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*

Finally, Duhon.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*

Dwight showing some moves.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*

Wild shot by Kobe.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*

Ibaka's toying with Jamison. llullz


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*

Duhon's redeeming himself.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*

Pau with the pre-adolescent hairstyle. llullz


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*

Damn, Kobe! :drool:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*

Over/under 40 mins for Kobe and Dwight?


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*

Make all three, Meeks!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*

Gotta make the easy shots. :nonono:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*

And that's why Meeks shouldn't dribble the ball.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*

****! :mad2:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*

we just can't get stops. jamison is just so horrible on defense its almost like he's always switched on the guy that scores. he brings nothing defensively.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*

Pathetic effort.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*

llullz Edrunk.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*

why I hate this team at times Collison slides under a guy sacrifices his body on our side no one slides in weakside to sacrifice their body to draw a charge and we give up a dunk. 

Its why having soft offensive minded coaches never work too easy for opponents to get buckets. he doesn't emphasize the toughness things that win games.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*

On a positive note, I'm pleasantly surprised by the post moves Dwight's been showcasing tonight.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*

JVG's pic. llullz-mao


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*

Damn, Kobe! Damn! :drool:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*

Kobe and Dwight putting on an offensive clinic. :drool: Too bad our defense is nonexistent. :sigh:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*

Spoke too soon. Kobe on a chuckfest now. :mad2:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I really like Meeks. He's aggressive and fearless. Reminds me of voshon lenard


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*

Brawl! Brawl! Brawl!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*

9 pt game!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*

Jodie "Kobe-lite" Meeks. llullz


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*

5 pt game!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*

I like the Metta at 4 line up we at least pressure the ball and rotate quicker.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*

At least we're consistently alternating winning and losing with a few small streaks here and there. :whoknows: llullz


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*

llullz-mao Kobe.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*

****! ****! ****! :mad2:


Oh well. :sigh:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*

Closer than I expected. Better effort in the 2nd half.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*

we get Nash and Gasol back we got a shot to do some things against OKC right now we're in a pg system without one so its tough.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*



King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Closer than I expected. Better effort in the 2nd half.


That second quarter outburst by Westbrook killed us.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*



Cajon said:


> On a positive note, I'm pleasantly surprised by the post moves Dwight's been showcasing tonight.


Agreed.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*



King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Closer than I expected. Better effort in the 2nd half.


I watched the entire game and the late third period and fourth period were very well played (well, their defense still wasn't great).

My feeling is that they can do this. They just have to put together 48 minutes.

But their defense is going to need some big-time work. Doubt they can fix it this season.

Maybe after they bring in Nate McMillan in the off-season................dreaming.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*



Cajon said:


> That second quarter outburst by Westbrook killed us.


Easy solution: MWP needs to knock the guy down. Maybe he gets an flagrant 1, maybe not. But if you knock him down playoff-style, he doesn't go off like that. Guaranteed.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*



Ron said:


> I watched the entire game and the late third period and fourth period were very well played (well, their defense still wasn't great).
> 
> My feeling is that they can do this. They just have to put together 48 minutes.
> 
> ...


Or trade for Josh Smith and watch him and Dwight and Metta wreak havoc on teams defensively....


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*



Ron said:


> Easy solution: MWP needs to knock the guy down. Maybe he gets an flagrant 1, maybe not. But if you knock him down playoff-style, he doesn't go off like that. Guaranteed.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*



> LAL had two losses in OKC in the last three years that changed their franchise. Will Friday be the third? ... http://t.co/i8C8Fesa…





> The Lakers lost to the Thunder in Game 4 of the first round in 2010 in blowout fashion to tie the series 2-2 (read my column about it here: http://sports.espn.go.com/los-angeles/nba/columns/story?id=5134327....) and went on to go 14-5 the rest of the playoffs and win the championship.
> 
> The Lakers lost to the Thunder in Game 5 of the second round in 2012 (read my column about it here: http://espn.go.com/los-angeles/nba/story/_/id/7958280/los-angeles-lakers-need-make-big-changes...), ending their season and serving as the first domino to fall that eventually led to the acquisitions of Steve Nash and Dwight Howard.
> 
> The Lakers' loss Friday is just a regular season game, but it was a hard-fought game by a team that's looked too lackadaisical all season long. Could this loss be looked back at as the one that was the start of L.A. finally turning its 2012-13 season in the right direction?





> Dwight Howard was bullish on the Lakers' improvement through the 1/4 season mark despite a 9-11 record ... http://t.co/iqdAs8zq…





> "It’s 82 games," Howard said after the Lakers' 114-108 loss to the Oklahoma City on Friday. "This team has just gotten together. It’s not like we’re going to go out and get together and start winning right away. The only team that I’ve seen do that was Boston a couple years ago.
> 
> "We’re learning how to play together. We’re getting better. This is not on anybody’s timetable but ours. We have to be patient and understand it’s a process. Like I said, we grew tonight despite the loss.
> 
> ...


-Dave McMenamin

Dun dun dun!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*

The 2004 Lakers started the season looking a hell of a lot worse than this squad (11-19 in case you guys don't remember) and still made the Finals that season. I'm not worried about this Lakers team one bit. If they're still losing when Nash/Gasol are both healthy, then I'll start worrying. Until then, we'll be just fine.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*



Basel said:


> The 2004 Lakers started the season looking a hell of a lot worse than this squad (11-19 in case you guys don't remember) and still made the Finals that season. I'm not worried about this Lakers team one bit. If they're still losing when Nash/Gasol are both healthy, then I'll start worrying. Until then, we'll be just fine.


The '03-'04 Lakers' record was 21-9 through the first 30 games and 17-3 through the first 20. :whofarted


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*



Basel said:


> The 2004 Lakers started the season looking a hell of a lot worse than this squad (11-19 in case you guys don't remember) and still made the Finals that season. I'm not worried about this Lakers team one bit. If they're still losing when Nash/Gasol are both healthy, then I'll start worrying. Until then, we'll be just fine.


I'm pretty sure that's not true. If I remember correctly, they started the season steam rolling the competition until Malone got injured.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*



Laker Freak said:


> I'm pretty sure that's not true. If I remember correctly, they started the season steam rolling the competition until Malone got injured.


You're right. That was 02-03. My bad.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*



Basel said:


> You're right. That was 02-03. My bad.


02-03 started horribly because Shaq missed like the first 12 games.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*

well then how about the heat who were barely over .500 after their first 20 and everyone wanted to fire spoelstra and trade bosh? they didnt have any injury issues btw - rotations and chemistry take time and the system we're running requires a point guard, we're going with Chris Duhon right now but can expect a little bit of an upgrade (a little bit, a _little_ bit *** +feel free to install Deniro gif here if you know how+)


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*



e-monk said:


> well then how about the heat who were barely over .500 after their first 20 and everyone wanted to fire spoelstra and trade bosh? they didnt have any injury issues btw - rotations and chemistry take time and the system we're running requires a point guard, we're going with Chris Duhon right now but can expect a little bit of an upgrade (a little bit, a _little_ bit *** +feel free to install Deniro gif here if you know how+)


Not sure who you are trying to convince here. I'm the one that's said all along that how a team plays in November and December has little to do with how they play in March.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*

just throwing it out there


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*



Basel said:


> You're right. That was 02-03. My bad.


They also gout bounced out of the second round by San Antonio that season as well.

I do remember that team well...at 11-19, I knew they were going to turn it around and they went 39-13 the rest of the way.

But the difference was, all those guys knew each other and had played on three championship teams...as Jamel said, Shaq missed a ton of games in that 11-19 start.

You can't compare the two starts, Basel. This team has at least 5 new faces, and even Jordan Hill came here late last season. Even with Nash, Gasol, and LTZ out, they are still fielding a pretty good lineup.

I am just amazed at all the fools thinking Nash is going to save this season. The ****ing terrible defense is only going to get worse when he gets back. And you can say all you want to about a dynamic offense with Nash as the PG, but it doesn't mean squat if you don't play defense.

And so far, this is the worst Lakers defensive team I've seen in a long, long time. So long that I can't remember any Laker team being worse than this.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*

watch out for those sky tiles that are falling on your head ron, might want to get with henny penny I hear she is selling helmets


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*



Ron said:


> They also gout bounced out of the second round by San Antonio that season as well.
> 
> I do remember that team well...at 11-19, I knew they were going to turn it around and they went 39-13 the rest of the way.
> 
> ...


I'm having a hard time believing that's possible.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Game #19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-10) @ Oklahoma City Thunder (15-4)*

LTZ = Steve Blake? Can someone fill me in on that one?



e-monk said:


> well then how about the heat who were barely over .500 after their first 20 and everyone wanted to fire spoelstra and trade bosh? *they didnt have any injury issues btw *- rotations and chemistry take time and the system we're running requires a point guard, we're going with Chris Duhon right now but can expect a little bit of an upgrade (a little bit, a _little_ bit *** +feel free to install Deniro gif here if you know how+)


Not exactly. Not to the "Big 3," but their clear-cut 4th and 5th best players Haslem (who was still very good before the foot injury that somehow turned him into the worst PF in the league) and Miller (who is "when healthy" good) were both out with injuries early in the season. That team wasn't expecting James Jones, Carlos Arroyo, and Erick Dampier to be getting heavy minutes. For what it's worth, Wade missed the entire preseason, also.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> watch out for those sky tiles that are falling on your head ron, might want to get with henny penny I hear she is selling helmets


This is what Ron always does. How a team/player looks on that given night greatly influences his opinion of it/him. 

He watches Matt Barnes or javale McGee have a good game and says they are vastly improved from last year. They are the same players. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------

